# اللحام



## فهد عبد الرحيم (10 مارس 2013)

*اللحام*


​

*تاريخ اللحام
*تعتبر عمليات اللحام من العمليات القديمة جدا المستخدمة في وصل المعادن والتى تعود لآلاف السنين، و تعود أقدم الأثار على عمليات اللحام إلى العصر البرونزي و العصر الحديدي في الشرق الأوسط و أوروبا. وقد استخدم اللحام في بناء العمود الحديدي في مجمع قطب منار في مدينة دلهي الهندية والمشيد في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى و يبلغ وزنه 5.4 طن وارتفاعه 7 متر تقريبا.

شهدت العصور الوسطى تقدما في اللحام بأسلوب الطرق و هو عبارة عن تسخين المعدنين ثم طرقهما معا حتى يتم الحصول على لحام متين. فكانت كل عمليات اللحام هذه بدائية و لكن مع ظهور الثورة الصناعية ظهرت الحاجة لتطوير أساليب اللحام فحدث تطور كبير في أساليب و تكنولوجيا اللحام في نهايات القرن التاسع عشر و بدايات القرن العشرين.

*أنواع الوصل*

ينقسم الوصل الى نوعين
وصل دائم ووصل مؤقت
الوصل المؤقت هوالوصل بالمسمار والصاموله والبرشام والقلاووظ والدوسرة
والوصل المؤقت يزول بزوال السبب
الوصل الدائم مثل اللحام بالغاز او اللحام بالقوس الكهربائى
تعريف القوس الكهربائى
هو عبارة عن تدفق ابخرة معدنيه نتيجه فصل موصليين كانا متلامسين فى دائرة كهربيه واحده
تعريف اللحام بالغاز
هو عبارة عن خلط نوعين من الغاز احداهما يشتعل والاخر يساعد على الاشتعال
ولكى نحصل على القوس الكهربائى لابد من توافر المعدات الأتيه
1 - ماكينه اللحام
2 - سلك اللحام ( الاليكترود )
فائده ماكينه اللحام
هى تحويل التيار الكهربائى من تيار ذو فولت عالى وامبير منخفض الى تيار ذو امبير عالى وفولت منخفض ( رفع الامبير وخفض الفولت )
تركيب محول اللحام من الداخل
هو عبارة عن قلب حديدى من شرائح الصلب السليكونى المعزول بالورنيش مثبت عليه ملفين ملف ابتدائى وملف ثانوى\
الملف الابتدائى عدد ملفاته كثيرة ومساحه مقطع سلكه دقيقه
الملف الثانوى عدد ملفاته قليلق ومساحة مقطع سلكه سميكه
تعريف سلك اللحام
هو عبارة عن قلب حديدى من نفس نوع المعدن المراد لحامه محاط بغلاف يسمى مساعد الصهر
فوائد مساعد الصهر
يساعد على صهر معدن سلك اللحام مع معدن المشغوله
يمنع دخول الهواء الجوى الى داخل بركه اللحام
يساعد على استمرار عمل القوس الكهربائى
طرق اشعال القوس الكهربائى \

1 - طريقه النقر :- وهى اقتراب وابتعاد سلك اللحام عن سطح المشغوله فى حركه واحده مع المحافظه على مسافه الثغرة الهوائيه
2 - طريقه الخدش :- وهى اقتراب وابتعاد سلك اللحام عن سطح المشغوله فى حركه واحده بحيث يأخذ طرف سلك اللحام مسار قوس فى دائرة مع المحافظه على الثغرة الهوائيه
تعريف الثغرة الهوائيه
هى المسافه التى تفصل بين معدن سلك اللحام وسطح المشغوله وتقدر بنصف قطر سلك اللحام حيث ان اقطار سلك اللحام تبدأ من 1 مم الى 12مم وحيث انه لكل مشغوله سلك لحام يناسبها
قانون اختيار سلك اللحام
ق س = س أو ت / 2+1
حيث ان ق س قطر سلك اللحام
وس او ت سمك او تخانة المشغوله
مثال
لو ان مشغوله سمكها 1 سم فسلك اللحام المناسب لها
ق س = 10مم / 2+1= 6مم
ويلزم لصهر كل 1مم من سلك اللحام من 30 : 40 أمبير
تعريف بركه اللحام
هى المنطقه التى ينصهر فيها معدن سلك اللحام مع معدن المشغوله



*انواع وعيوب اللحام*
لحام القوس الكهربي اللحام هى عملية يتم فيها وصل مادتين (عادة معدنيين) ببعض بشكل يعطى صلادة دائمة. ويتم ذلك عن طريق رفع درجة الحرارة والضغط أو بدون ضغط حسب الحالة الميتالورجية المطلوبة للوصلة.

يمكن تعريف اللحام بأنه العملية التى تتم عادة بواسطة صهر المعدن عن طريق رفع درجة حرارة الوصلة ويمكن الحصول على الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الصهر بواسطة الغاز أو القوس الكهربي أو بواسطة مركبات كيميائية، كما يمكن الوصول لدرجة الحرارة اللازمة بواسطة استخدام الحث الكهربي كما أنه يمكن أن يتم اللحام على البارد. تعتبر عملية اللحام من أهم الطرق المستخدمة في وصل لمعادن.




*لحام الغاز
*طالع أيضا : لحام الغاز.

لحام الغاز هو أحد أشهر أنواع اللحام، وفيه يتم صهر أطراف الأجزاء الملحوظة وكذلك المادة المرسبة المضافة أو المونة وذلك نتيجة تولد حرارة ناتجة من احتراق خليط غازي (وقود غازي مناسب) مع الهواء أو الأكسجين النقي. وتمم عملية اللحام بعد أن يتجمد المعدن المنصهر في عملية اللحام. ومن أهم الغازات المستخدمة في عملية اللحام هذه هى: الأسيتيلين أو الهيدروجين أو الغاز الطبيعي أو الكيروسين أو غاز الاستصباح أو غازات البنزين.


*لحام القوس الكهربي
*طالع أيضا : لحام القوس الكهربي.

لحام القوس الكهربي هو أحد أهم أنواع اللحام على الإطلاق، و يتم عن طريق الحرارة الناتجة عن تقوس كهربي بين القطب و الجزء الملحوم. تصل درجة الحرارة في هذا النوع من اللحام إلى 4000 درجة مئوية و هى درجة حرارة كافية لصهر المعدن في نقطة اللحام أو صهر معدن إضافي من سلك و يلتحم عند تبريده مكوناً وصلة متينة.

*مصادر التيار الكهربي
*
مولد لعمليات اللحام يستطيع إنتاج تيار متردد وتيار مستمريمكن الحصول على التيار الكهربي اللازم لعملية اللحام بالطرق التالية:

مولدات التيار الكهربائية ذات التيار المستمر منها ما له خصائص فولتية ثابتة و البعض الأخر له خصائص فولتية متغيرة. 
عن طريق المركبات و التى تولد تيار مستمر. 
عن طريق محولات كهربية تعطي تيار متردد، و يستخدم اللحام بالتيار المتردد بكثرة عن اللحام بالتيار المستمر و ذلك نظرا لرخص المعدات اللازمة لعمليات اللحام بالتيار المتردد علاوة على صغر الطاقة اللازمة في عمليات اللحام. 

طرق اللحام بالقوس الكهربي

اللحام اليدوي بالأقطاب المعدنية
و هى أحد الطرق المستخدمة بكثرة في عمليات اللحام و تجري في أغلب الأحوال بالتيار المتردد. تستعمل أقطاب معدنية من الصلب (سلك اللحام) كمونه (أى مادة ملء) و الأسلاك المستخدمة يتراوح قطرها بين 1-12 مم ويصل طولها إلى 500 مم.



*اللحام اليدوي بأقطاب من الكربون
*يجري هذا النوع من اللحام بواسطة استخدام أقطاب كربونية أو جرافيتية، و هذه الأقطاب تصنع بأقطار 8-30 مم ويبلغ طولها من 200-300 مم. وعادة تتم عملية اللحام في هذا النوع باستخدام التيار المستمر.



*لحام القوس الكهربي (التنجستين وستارة الغاز)
*و يسمى بالإنجليزية: Gas Tungesten Arc Welding، يعتبر هذا النوع من اللحام من أوائل التطويرات التى حدثت للحام القوس الكهربي حيث يحاط بستارة أسطوانية من غاز خامل و كان يسمى سابقا لحام تيج (Teg Welding) و الغازات الخاملة المستخدمة هى غازات الأرجون، الهليوم أو خليط نوع أو أكثر منها و تستخدم ستارة الغاز هذه في عزل منطقة اللحام عن الهواء.



*لحام القوس الكهربي المعدني وستارة الغاز
*و يسمى بالإنجليزية: Gas Metal Arc Welding، تعتبر هذه الطريقة مماثلة للطريقة السابقة باستثاء أن الإليكترود (السلك المستخدم) يستهلك أثناء عملية اللحام حيث يتم تغذيته أوتوماتيكيا إلى موقع اللحام. و تكون ستارة الغاز في هذه الحالة من غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون أو خليط من ثانى أكسيد الكربون وغاز الأرجون.



*لحام المقاومة الكهربية
*
أساليب اللحام بالمقاومة الكهربيةويسمى بالإنجليزية: (Resistance Welding)، هى إحدى طرق اللحام التي تستخدم فيها الحرارة والضغط وتتولد الحرارة نتيجة لمرور تيار كهربي له شدة عالية وفولت منخفض لفترة زمنية قصيرة محددة في الموضع المراد لحامه من الجزء. وتمم عملية اللحام في النقطة أو المكان الذي ارتفعت حراراته وذلك بالضغط بواسطة قطبية.

تعتبر هذه الطريقة في اللحام من اطرق السهلة في إتمامها وكذلك لها قدرة إنتاجية عالية لذا في تعتبر طريقة اقتصادية بالنسبة لسعر التكلفة لو قورنت بالطرق الأخرى بالرغم من ارتفاع سعر ماكينات اللحام بالمقاومة وتمتاز أيضا أن في هذه الطريقة إمكانية لحام المعادن الغير متشابهة.

تستخدم هذه الطريقة عادة في لحام الألواح الصغيرة السمك للمعادن المختلفة سواء كانت حديدية أو غير حديدية.



*أنواع لحام المقاومة الكهربية
*

اللحام النقطي (لحام البقعة)
و يسمى بالإنجليزية(Spot Welding)، وهو أحد الطرق الشائعة في عمليات اللحام بالتلامس وينقسم لحام البقعة إلى مجموعتين:

لحام البقعة المفردة من جهة واحدة أو من الجهتين. 
لحام البقعة المتعددة، حيث يتم عمل بقعتان أو أكثر في نفس الوقت أثناء تدفق التيار. 


*اللحام الدرزي (اللحام الخطي)
*و يسمى بالإنجليزية (Resistance Seam Welding)، يستعمل هذا النوع في لحام خزانات الزيت والبنزين والماء والمواسير وعدد من الأجزاء المصنوعة من الصلب والمعادن غير الحديدية ويتراوح سمك المعدن الذي يمكن لحامه بهذه الطريقة بين 25-30 مم.

*وينقسم هذا النوع من اللحام إلى مجموعتين:
*
لحامات التدريز التركيبية. 
لحامات التدريز التقابلية. 


*لحام التطريق
*طالع أيضا : لحام التطريق.

و يسمى بالإنجليزية: (Forge Welding)، في هذا النوع من اللحام تسخين المعدنين حتى درجة حرارة معينة ثم طرقهما معا حتى يتم الحصول على لحام متين. تعتبر عملية اللحام بالتطريق أقدم عمليات اللحام التى عرفها الإنسان على مدى تاريخه الصناعي و تعتبر عمليات اللحام الحديثة تطويرا لهذه العملية.

*ينقسم لحام التطريق إلى ثلاث مجموعات:

*لحام التراكبي (Lap Welding). 
لحام تداخلي (Cleft Welding). 
لحام تناكبي (Butt Welding). 


*لحام الثرميت
*هى إحدى الطرق القديمة المستخدمة في عمليات اللحام. حيث يتم خلط الألومينيوم المسحوق سحقا دقيقا بأكاسيد الفلزات وكبريتيداتها وكلوريداتها ثم يشعل الخليط فتتولد حرارة عالية تصل إلى حوالي 2700 درجة مئوية وهى كافية جدا لصهر المعدن لإتمام اللحام علاوة على إتمام هذه العملية في وقت قصير جدا.

تعتبر هذه الطريقة من الطرق الإقتصادية لعملية اللحام إذا ما قورنت بالأنواع الأخرى للحام.



*اللحام بالقصدير والمونة
*يستعمل هذا النوع من اللحام بواسطة سبائك على نطاق واسع في عمل توصيلات المواسير الكهربية ووصل المواسير المصنوعة من الرصاص والأنابيب النحاسية. وتتم عملية اللحام عن طريق إدخال سبيكة متغيرة بينهما. قد تكون من القصدير والرصاص أو سبيكة نحاسية تسمى المونة وفي هذا النوع من اللحام لا يعتبر المعدن الأصلي عند اللحام وذلك نظرا لأن درجة انصهار مادة سبيكة اللحام أقل من درجة انصهار المعدن الملحوم وتتوقف درجة متانة اللحام على مدى نظافة السطوح الملحومة لذا يجب أن تعالج قبل بداية اللحام.​


----------



## د حسين (10 مارس 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ويضاف إليه اللحام بواسطة اللازر ..واللحام بالأمواج الكهرطيسية ذات التردد العالي ... ولحام بواسطة الاحتكاك . وربما هناك طرق أخرى .. أفيدونا من فضلكم​


----------

